# Corks



## Bineandvine (May 23, 2016)

Hey guys, 
Is it possible to cork with used corks if they are sanitized?


----------



## bkisel (May 23, 2016)

Yes, but for sure not a good idea.


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 23, 2016)

I wouldn't recommend that. A corkscrew would damage the cork not to mention I'm sure there are other reasons not to.


----------



## Julie (May 23, 2016)

No, you punched a whole into that cork to take it out of the bottle that it came from. So there would be a hole in the cork plus the wine from the previous wine would have soaked into that cork.


----------



## bkisel (May 23, 2016)

Old cork has been compressed and has taken a set might be another reason not to reuse.


----------



## Julie (May 23, 2016)

roflmao, three answers all at the same time!


----------



## bkisel (May 23, 2016)

Oops! Oops!


----------



## jgmann67 (May 23, 2016)

Guess there are some strong feelings on the subject. 

Think of it in these terms: A brand new, perfectly clean cork (first quality #9/1.75") costs you less than $0.20. Is there anything you could possibly do to a used cork to make that wee-small voice in the back of your head stop screaming, "For the love of GAWD, man. Spend the twenty cents!!"


----------



## bkisel (May 23, 2016)

jgmann67 said:


> Guess there are some strong feelings on the subject.
> 
> Think of it in these terms: A brand new, perfectly clean cork (first quality #9/1.75") costs you less than $0.20. Is there anything you could possibly do to a used cork to make that wee-small voice in the back of your head stop screaming, "For the love of GAWD, man. Spend the twenty cents!!"



When I was living back in CT Varis (AKA Geek) found a deal on Amazon for corks. We split a 1,000 count and if I'm not mistaken it came out to only 5-6 cents a cork.


----------



## Johny99 (May 24, 2016)

The short answer is yes if it is a good cork and the screw didn't go all the way through. BUT, jgmann says it all. Why would you?


----------



## Runningwolf (May 24, 2016)

Johny99 said:


> The short answer is yes if it is a good cork and the screw didn't go all the way through. BUT, jgmann says it all. Why would you?



The short and long answer is NO! Whether the screw went all the way through or not the cork has already been compromised when it was compressed to go into the bottle, and again as it was pulled out. Additionally the cork has been contaminated in so many ways. Absolutely do not reuse a cork on a new bottle of wine.


----------



## ibglowin (May 24, 2016)

+1

When inserted the cork gets compressed in the shape of the neck and it DOES NOT return to its original uncompressed state when removed. You will have an oxidized wine in NO time flat if you try and reuse a cork that has been inserted (used) before.


----------



## richmke (May 25, 2016)

If you use a high quality synthetic cork, and a blade cork remover like this:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0030DH0ZM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

You might be able to reuse the cork.

If you are going to reuse the cork, it is probably better to buy a cheaper cork that you do not reuse than an expensive synthetic cork you try to reuse.


----------



## JohnT (May 25, 2016)

SO, you put in all of that work, time, energy, and expense to make your own wine. Why on God's green earth would you want to cut such a dangerous corner at this stage of the game?? 

Spend the money!


----------



## jgmann67 (May 25, 2016)

JohnT said:


> SO, you put in all of that work, time, energy, and expense to make your own wine. Why on God's green earth would you want to cut such a dangerous corner at this stage of the game??
> 
> Spend the money!




You've got one of those voices, too... =)


----------



## Double Daylo (May 25, 2016)

I was buying the cheap corks from Amazon. For an extra 3 cents a cork(if you buy in the 1k quantity) you can get great 1+1 corks. 

I am with everyone else. Why would you risk all your hard work, money, time, delicious wine over 16 cents?


----------



## bkisel (May 25, 2016)

Double Daylo said:


> I was buying the cheap corks from Amazon. For an extra 3 cents a cork(if you buy in the 1k quantity) you can get great 1+1 corks.
> 
> I am with everyone else. Why would you risk all your hard work, money, time, delicious wine over 16 cents?



Where do you buy your 1+1 corks?

Thanks...


----------



## Runningwolf (May 25, 2016)

bkisel said:


> Where do you buy your 1+1 corks?
> 
> Thanks...



A number of us buy them at Lafitte cork. Personalized 1+1 corks for about $.12 each


----------



## bkisel (May 25, 2016)

Runningwolf said:


> A number of us buy them at Lafitte cork. Personalized 1+1 corks for about $.12 each



That seems like a very reasonable price. I don't see any prices listed on their web site; guess you must call to get their prices, right?

Thanks...


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 26, 2016)

bkisel said:


> That seems like a very reasonable price. I don't see any prices listed on their web site; guess you must call to get their prices, right?
> 
> Thanks...



Yep. Call or email. There is a 1 time fee to cast a die for your logo work (it was $100 when I did mine). But they are a great value, IMHO.


----------



## ibglowin (May 26, 2016)

If you don't have any interest in a custom cork I am quite sure they would be happy to sell you a bag of 1000 very FRESH unbranded corks for a great price. The thing you have to realize when you purchase corks off Amazon or some other site is you have no idea how long those corks have been lying around. They could already be 18mo old and thats why somebody got a great deal on them and now is trying to unload them fast before they turn to rock. Lafitte has such high turnover they don't have stock lying around for very long before it is going out the door.


----------



## Double Daylo (May 26, 2016)

I haven't bought them but I priced them out. They are definitely not .12 each now from lafitte. I had them priced out a month ago and they were 140 + 55 for shipping. .19 cents per cork. I was paying 15-16 cents each from amazon.

This was for the Agllo 1+1 corks btw.


----------



## ibglowin (May 26, 2016)

I paid $120 for 1000 but that was coming up on 3 years ago this August. I have less than 100 left so I will order a new bag this Summer when I do my big bottling of my 2014's red wines from grapes. I am still using mine now even at almost 3 years old as they have been stored in a sealed container with a jug of KMETA in the center so they stay humid enough to not dry out. The only thing I am using these last ones for are white wines that will all be drunk in a year or so max. So no long storage concerns. The corks are still in great shape even at this age.


----------

